
Show HN: Identity proof in six handshakes – starting with Why - takeshi_w
https://medium.com/swlh/identity-proof-with-six-handshakes-starting-with-why-b90a6ddb67c1
======
takeshi_w
Hey, Hacker News! I'm developing a new blockchain project. It is an identity
proof system based on the idea of six degrees of separation.

I have a vision, but I don't know how to get there yet. So I decided to start
showing my thoughts online. I'm writing a series of posts, which I'll then
transform into whitepaper. This way I hope to learn best (by explaining) and
maybe get some help in brainstorming.

This is my first post. It is about personal motivation. In short: "My mission
is to move the world towards peace and I believe it is possible by uniting the
whole world in six handshakes".

If you have any project that come to your mind or any people involved in a
project like this, or other interesting bits of information please let me
know. I would be very happy to hear from you.

